# Baby climbing out nest box?



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

Randy and Swingers baby is a couple of days over 4 weeks now and I caught it putting it's foot on the opening like it wanted to climb out. I know it's normal for them to come out but the nest box is sitting on a shelf in the cage with maybe a bit less than a metre drop to the floor, I'm worried if he climbs out that he might fall of the shelf. Does anyone have any suggestions for what I can do to make it safer when he does get out?

Here's the shelf and box - it's not a good picture but you can sort of see where the shelf ends


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Place towels or pillows under the shelf to soften his fall. Babies fall, their bones are made to take falling out of a tree. He should be fine.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Cute picture!!


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

roxy culver said:


> Place towels or pillows under the shelf to soften his fall. Babies fall, their bones are made to take falling out of a tree. He should be fine.


Thanks so much. I never thought of it that way, he's started perching in the opening now and watching the others, wont be long till he ventures out now


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

That's so exciting! Congratulations!


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

The picture is absolutely adorable!What a lovely family!The baby is soooo cute !!! Congrats X x Teresa


----------

